# Getting your horse use to road traffic



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If there is a safe pasture or paddock close to the road put them there. Walk them along side the road individually either in hand or ground driving. The best though is to pair each up with a road safe older horse and take them out.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Do lots of desensitizing in the arena. Think of things you might encounter: joggers, cyclists, horns, things blowing across the road, mailboxes, etc. After that, just walk them next to the road, let them graze as cars pass by. Then ground drive them near it.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

When they are solid on local roads with typical traffic keep them paired with each that older horse and do a few parades. They'll see just about everything and make sure they experience the sirens.


----------

